# Blitzkrieg 2 läuft nicht unter Win10



## Razzer98 (27. März 2017)

*Blitzkrieg 2 läuft nicht unter Win10*

Moin,

Ich habe mal wieder mein heiß begehrtes Blitzkrieg 2 ausgekramt^^ Jedoch musste ich fest stellen das es unter Windows 10 nicht im Kompatibilitätsmodus läuft. Ich habe auch schon nach Patches o.ä geguckt jedoch habe ich nichts gefunden. Hat jemand von euch vielleicht einen Vorschlag?

Gruß


----------



## PaladinX (4. April 2017)

*AW: Blitzkrieg 2 läuft nicht unter Win10*

Über Steam oder welche Version hast du? (Steam läuft problemlos, GOG auch)
Wenn du von DVD installiert hast: Möglicherweise der Kopierschutz, den Win10 nicht mehr zulässt.
Schnapp dir die Anthology, gibts öfter mal für nen Fünfer.


----------

